#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  大家家中有多少隻動物布偶?

## 毛茸茸

經過我自己的統計
發現自己家中有四十多隻動物布偶(驚?!
不知大家又有多少隻動物布偶呢?

----------


## 阿翔

嗯，事實上我不清楚，我和我妹也喜歡獸，
所以我們都各自有很多的動物布偶。
我選了40那個，不過這只是我所擁有的數量，我妹的我沒計算在內……
雖然我是頭公狼，但是我還是很喜歡不同的動物布偶，
就算被同學們取笑也從來沒有改變過喔-w-

----------


## 希諾道

60隻以上...

以小型毛公仔為最多...

犬, 狼, 鳥, 蝙蝠, 鼠, 貓, 龍, 蛇, 熊, 烏龜, 狐, 魚, 兔, 等等

----------


## 幻貓

60隻好多好多啊啊啊@@〈狂汗

身邊只有兩隻貓咪布偶，老家的話有一貓一狐一犬一海豹一泰迪熊+皮卡丘一隻〈咦
總計8隻...

如果硬版的公仔也算的話那還可以加一狼一馬一豬一鼠一狐一蛙一龍+三貓，這些大小都比一個3X3魔術方塊還來得小

加加減減就18隻囉?:P

----------


## 希諾道

:狐狸冷汗:  

To : 幻貓

毛公仔那麼多的原因是因為連兒時玩的也未掉......
有些則是重覆購買的...(我承認我有儲物偏好..唉~~明明我是鼻敏感.....)

睡床上的話放了一只巨型哈士奇(像是人型?), 一隻小型牧羊犬(獸型), 一只較像是中型的白色狗狗(獸型)
(事實上經已數次被家人說不好了, 因為怕我的鼻敏感會變強@@")

但老實說~抱毛公仔睡覺的確很有安全感和很滿足~~  :狐狸爽到:  
(慢慢變成毛公仔控了?)

----------


## Guin

我有2隻仿真老虎,從六福村搬回來的...(好重)扳回來第一件事先擦乾淨,然後.....馬上抱上床!!!(沒事沒事....睡覺時旁邊2之老虎讓我睡的好幸福..@@

----------


## 大神狼兒

我覺得從小時候到現在，有過的動物布偶實在太多了＠＠...
像小時候的布偶不是媽媽講說要丟資源回收...要不然就是送給親戚小孩...
而且布偶還要洗...我媽也不喜歡東西太多太亂的感覺...當時會有點難過捨不得...
印象中跟我睡最久的就是一隻2腿張開坐姿肥肥的藍色哈巴狗0.0...
我二姊的是咖啡色的0.0...
不過去年聖誕節我二姊又帶回一隻有點大的泰迪熊@@...
有布偶一起睡冬天就會顯得很溫暖...
但夏天就會比較悶熱了0v0...

----------


## forget

大家都好利害喔  都是怎麼買的  是爸媽買的還是自己的零用錢呢

我家裡只有妹妹在玩的動物布偶  才兩隻

睡覺時可以抱著睡呢

----------


## 許狼中將

屬於中將的大概有四隻，若加上模型就有六隻！若是算進其他家人擁有的大概有十五隻吧。

三隻哈士奇﹙其中一隻是小傢伙的玩具﹚、一隻黃金獵犬

中將有想過要再擴充，有沒有誰能告訴中將哪裡買的到灰狼的布偶呢？

forget寫到︰

睡覺時可以抱著睡呢 

嗯…這中將相當同意！

----------


## Anfauglir

老實說因為布偶的保養相對麻煩一些，
所以我目前只有唯一的一隻…小照。（汗）
去年冬天的時候敗回來的，因為很溫暖所以冬天的時候相當的舒服。

如果沒有保養問題的話我還真想弄一窩狼或是哈士奇回來抱。 \OWO/
(當然哈士奇還是真的最好了！等經濟獨立以後一定要養一隻XD)

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

冰狼的答案是->6~10隻

首先 冰狼本身會過敏= =
所以那種毛毛類布偶的數量不多

全數偏向犬科動物類的

等到年紀更大一些
過敏逐漸改善之後
會繼續增加數量的....

最好是有一隻大隻哈士奇可以抱著睡覺的
是誰出這種主意的? 真是太讚了XD

----------


## 尊o葆葆

我家的動物布偶有21~25隻
我滿喜歡收集動物的布偶
有狗狗的,狼,豬豬,喬巴(我的最愛>W<)(喂!!!)
還有猴子,兔兔,熊熊等有很多吧0.0
其他的是我的偶像收集的珍貴物品˙W˙

----------


## Veritas

40多一點
我只有一隻..
其他都我妹的
也有我縫給她的
本狼嚴重過敏..
國小的時候
醫生看到驗血報告還嚇個半死..
說根本都都爆表了
6年前測的吧
沒記錯的話
家螨(是這樣寫嗎??)
指數864(不太記得)
蝦.蟹都1
貓.狗毛都0.1
所以從小就沒什麼娃娃
印象裏之前還有鳥1跟烏龜2
現在床上有隻國中同學送生日禮物
一隻黃色小狗狗
似乎是黃金幼犬
抱著才好睡睡..
以後希望能養狗狗
也不會過敏
我爸都要我別抱娃娃
看了這篇感覺好欣慰~
現在過敏好些了
我要買些大點的狗狗娃娃~

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

我也有20以上個動物布偶,不過有次大掃除都被拿去送人了~口~
只剩下一隻長著翅膀披著狼皮的夾娃娃機布偶狗...
話說回來!我要那隻跟人一樣大的哈士奇狗狗阿!

我以後肯定要養哈士奇(會狼嚎
但是...台灣那麼熱,怕養不成呢
而且要價好像挺貴的...
有誰知道幼犬哈士奇多少價嗎?
我也想過去收容所找找看XD

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼算了算，玩偶總共有八隻。分別是：小雞一隻(小時候愛小雞)、加菲貓一隻(有張照片是本狼小時候坐在他前面的模樣。)、賤兔一隻(前任阿潘洩欲玩具)、泰迪熊兩隻(送給本狼人類妹妹的，目前上面沾滿鼠糞。)、哈士奇兩隻(其中一隻是之前去西門町撿到的，現任阿潘洩欲玩具。  :wuffer_bawl:  )、派大星一隻(也是人類妹妹的)。

另一隻哈士奇是本狼之前在夾娃娃時夾到的。應該就這些了，本狼有可能忘記個一兩隻吧！！！  :wuf_e_eyeroll:  

八這個數字是將本狼與人類妹妹的玩偶的總和。倘若將硬式的(陶瓷、塑膠)與廣義的(如小雞抱枕)再加上去，應該有四十多隻、甚至於五六十隻吧！！！因為本狼小時候很愛小雞，親朋好友時常送禮給本狼，有一半以上都是可愛的小雞喔！！！  :wuffer_glee:  現在小雞讓位給了狼，然而，本狼基於兒時的美好回憶，在心中本狼有留下一個特別空間讓他們住。

本狼好想抱著那隻大哈士奇睡覺哪！！！只可惜，弟弟阿潘已經強行擄走他了！！！現在諾治[本狼臨時給他取的名字]只是他的洩欲對象！！！(狂哭中)  :wuf_e_cry:

----------


## 夜星

我家有34隻的動物布偶
3隻大頭狗(1隻哈士奇,1隻黃金獵犬,1隻不知道)
1隻羊(綿羊)
3隻鳥類(啄木鳥,老鷹,雞寶寶)
3隻烏龜(大中小)
3隻海豚(粉紅,藍,黃)
3隻海豹(粉紅,藍,白)
3隻鯨魚(1隻有翅膀,2隻小白鯨)
3隻豬(2隻有翅膀)
5隻熊(白x2,棕x2,黑x1)
5隻狼
1隻毛毛蟲
1隻蝸牛(海綿寶寶那隻)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
好多海底生物(共12隻),算的好無聊...........  :jcdragon-yawn:

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

大家都好恐怖喔～
有好多的布偶～
我家都沒錢買空間放～
送我吧～
(然後就沒地方走路睡覺了～)

----------


## 耍酷豪狼

-->0~5隻
以前是有很多布娃娃
多多龍X1、
狗娃娃(小，品種不明)X1
、狗娃娃(大型，品種不明 破爛不堪所以丟了)X1
、企鵝X1
以上的步娃娃都放在床邊或是抱著睡。但是抱太久了(?)，他們都破皮掉毛屑出來所以就拿去丟了。
目前擁有
六福村，白虎(小隻)X1
小袋鼠X1
等賺了一些錢再買一些犬型布娃娃，抱著睡覺(飛撲到床上開始翻滾)。

----------


## 呆瓜犬

21~25隻吧

我現在床邊有：

熊x3、草泥馬x1、憤怒鳥x1(!!?)、狗x1、雞x1和兔子一隻。

其他的都被我媽收起來了。動物玩偶超治癒人心的XD!

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

我只有6隻
一隻綿羊,3隻大頭狗,一隻小熊
小熊是用夾夾機夾到的(第一次就成功了)

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

想當年，我身邊有快上百的動物小玩偶..布偶..模型...(忘不知名的遠方

升上高中前....家裡大掃除 全部都送給鄰居小孩了(ORZ

現在我身邊只剩下
一隻綠暴龍
一隻帶著哈士奇帽子的白狗...
還有零零總總的動物(超)小模型X7

還有一隻真狗(博美犬(別稱狐狸狗....

不過上高中後對這些沒有特別執著...
只是會擺著裝式桌面而已...(其實主要原因是!床太小!單人床鐵床!放不下!

所以床上只有貓圖案的抱枕..........(嘆

----------


## 藤織

我相信我可能有60隻以上娃娃，可是我不想算了

----------


## 古拉姆

一大半是親友送的,
另外一大半是父母買的,
最後這些都送給表兄妹了......
只剩下少數幾隻小娃娃在家中養灰塵.

----------


## 極風

有過的動物玩偶還滿多了耶

但是都被家人丟的差不多了

最後只留下一隻從剛出生時就留到現在的

每晚抱著睡   QWQ

----------


## 帝獵

我有的動物布偶還算蠻少的
主要是因為價格高所以父母不會買也覺得浪費QAQ

----------


## 狗熊

> 毛公仔那麼多的原因是因為連兒時玩的也未掉......
> 有些則是重覆購買的...(我承認我有儲物偏好..唉~~明明我是鼻敏感.....)
> 
> 睡床上的話放了一只巨型哈士奇(像是人型?), 一隻小型牧羊犬(獸型), 一只較像是中型的白色狗狗(獸型)
> (事實上經已數次被家人說不好了, 因為怕我的鼻敏感會變強@@")
> 
> 但老實說~抱毛公仔睡覺的確很有安全感和很滿足~~  
> (慢慢變成毛公仔控了?)





> 我也有20以上個動物布偶,不過有次大掃除都被拿去送人了~口~
> 只剩下一隻長著翅膀披著狼皮的夾娃娃機布偶狗...
> 話說回來!我要那隻跟人一樣大的哈士奇狗狗阿!
> 
> 我以後肯定要養哈士奇(會狼嚎
> 但是...台灣那麼熱,怕養不成呢
> 而且要價好像挺貴的...
> 有誰知道幼犬哈士奇多少價嗎?
> 我也想過去收容所找找看XD


````現目前自己家中有大北極熊x4(都是獸型,希望是獸人型就好了 :jcdragon-drool: )
小狼犬x1;其他幾乎都是模型,木/銅雕各有一個(熊) :Cool: 


嗯~~!自己以後如可以的話也要養狗 :Wink: 
自家附近正好有人類養哈士奇,都用電風扇給牠吹 ::(: @@~

----------


## wingwolf

我有一隻金龍（印象中是千禧年的紀念品(?)）和橙色的海豚（某個海洋公園的紀念品）
記憶中還有一隻棕/白/黑的黑背和小雞(?)，可惜時隔太久遠已經忘記他們的下場了~
不說布偶的話，神奇寶貝拼裝模型和動物小模型倒是挺多的，堆了一櫃子⊙ω⊙//

----------


## 弦月

我家的娃娃超超超超超級多，好像都是夾娃娃機的戰利品(?
我是還沒有認真數過啦~
不過如果把那些布偶吊飾算進來，我相信絕對有破百WWWWWWWWWW

----------

